# Novak Sensor Harness Repair



## Bob Wright (Sep 25, 2001)

I have a Novak 4300 motor that has 3 runs on it with a broken lead in the sensor harness. Has anyone repaired one of these leads? Any functionality problems after the repair?


----------



## hobbyten (Apr 5, 2004)

*fix*

my first unit had a wire pull out on me more my fault because i used the wires to unplug, it don't do this. you need a good set of eyes but you can fix it. the first time i pulled it out and recrimped it back into place and it worked fine until i pulled it out again. this time i had a friend with good eyes and steady hands solder it into place and not a problem since.


----------



## ICEMAN96 (Nov 17, 2005)

I Had The Same Problem On 2 Units The Tech Said That Has Always Been A Problem And Theres No Replacing It.he Suggested I Wedge Somthing Between The Esc And Harness. I Got Theme Fixed Better Than Factory But A Pain


----------



## Bob Wright (Sep 25, 2001)

It's not a problem with the plug one of the wires is boken between the motor and the plug.


----------



## hobbyten (Apr 5, 2004)

you need some real small solder like novak sells and a fine tipped soldering iron and some small shrink tubing for when you are done. it should be real a simple repair i would think. i also would make sure to use a protecter over the small wires to protect them from chafing. you can buy the small spiral wire protector at home depot or any store that handles electrical items.


----------



## mc43 (Mar 3, 2003)

bob i repaired the small red wire and the car ran fine


----------



## Bob Wright (Sep 25, 2001)

mc43 said:


> bob i repaired the small red wire and the car ran fine


Thanks Mark.


----------

